# Ask a nurse - non surgical treatment for adhesions



## manu (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi, I am Manu from Jordan. 

  I just found this morning this site and I thought maybe here somebody knows something about adhesions treatment…

  In brief I made a laparoscopy three months ago and the doctor found that from the liver to the ovaries it's all covered with adhesions. The cause of adhesions is a mystery to me since I never had a previous surgery, no endometriosis, no big infections, so why? Why the adhesions? Maybe I should be thankful since I don't experience any major pain as others with adhesions and maybe this is because they have not a surgically origin.   My ovaries are covered completely so in the ovulation time the egg can not reach the fallopian tubes. Anatomically everything is good and except those adhesions there are no other causes of infertility.
The doctor suggested  IVF as the only solution which I did so now I am in the waiting period of two weeks and counting …
But what is really interesting me is THERE IS ANY NON SURGICAL TREAMENT FOR ADHESIONS?
I hope this IVF cycle will succeed and pray to God all three embryos they transferred to me will survive but I really believe that there is a way of defeating those adhesions.
So please if anybody knows something it will be really helpful any information.
Bye Manu


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Manu, welcome!
The only non-surgical treatment is by having zoladex or prostap injection which will reduce the adhesions but is normally used in connection with IVF.
Sarah


----------



## manu (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Thanks for thr answer.
Actually before the IVF cycle the doctor gave me one injection called Lupron maybe it's the same thing.
As I told you I am in the 2 weeks waiting period and I was wondering is it true that the second cycle has more succes than the first one? I don't think I heard somebody to succeed from the first time and that's why I am a little woried..is it true?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Manu, yes, lupron does do the same job. The general thougth is that the second cycle may be slightly higher success rate as you learn from the first how to tweak things to improve how the treatment goes.
Good Luck
Sarah


----------

